# Hornady's new "Critical Duty" load



## Grenadier (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks to be like a standard jacketed hollow point, with a polymer insert to prevent clogging.  

http://www.hornady.com/store/Critical-Duty/

So far, the reviews of this load seem to be quite good:







I'm more impressed with the velocity that comes out of the 9 mm 135 grain +P load, which, when fired out of the Glock 19 in the video above, clocked in the low 1100's.  For a bullet this heavy, that's quite impressive.  Combine this with the round-nosed ball-like shape of the bullet, and it looks like you'd get excellent reliability, on par with ball ammo.  Unlike Federal's Expanding Full Metal Jacket, this load packs more punch.  

Penetration looks to be about 16", expansion about 0.52"+.  

Another bonus, is that it's not restricted to law enforcement use, unlike some of the other premium loads (Winchester Ranger, Federal HST, etc), since your local Academy Sports carries it.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 12, 2012)

The biggest difference between the Critical Duty, Critical Defense, and the (competing) Pow'rBall is that the Critical Duty is 135 gr. and the others are 115 gr.

I was unaware that Win. Ranger was "restricted."  I bought some at one of my LGS's with no problems.  My Kel Tec's hated it and choked regularly on it so I gave it to my brother to use in his SD handgun.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 12, 2012)

lklawson said:


> The biggest difference between the Critical Duty, Critical Defense, and the (competing) Pow'rBall is that the Critical Duty is 135 gr. and the others are 115 gr.
> 
> I was unaware that Win. Ranger was "restricted." I bought some at one of my LGS's with no problems. My Kel Tec's hated it and choked regularly on it so I gave it to my brother to use in his SD handgun.
> 
> ...



Winchester Ranger SXT Ammo (as opposed to winchester SXT) is restricted to LEO's by winchester.  Us lowly civvies have to make do with their regular SXT loads.  Ditto for the federal HST.  It's not illegal to own or carry (check local laws as some places are quite odd), but the companies don't want to sell them to civilians.  You can still find places online to get it though.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 12, 2012)

I walked into the LGS, asked what was a popular SD loading (just looking for stuff to test in my PF9/P11) and walked out with a gold box labeled "Winchester Ranger" - 147 gr. bonded.  I don't remember what else might have been marked. RA9T?  SXT?  I don't remember.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 12, 2012)

lklawson said:


> I walked into the LGS, asked what was a popular SD loading (just looking for stuff to test in my PF9/P11) and walked out with a gold box labeled "Winchester Ranger" - 147 gr. bonded.  I don't remember what else might have been marked. RA9T?  SXT?  I don't remember.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



Ranger 147 grain bonded JHP is excellent stuff.  It was designed to expand reliably at subsonic velocities, even out of shorter barrels, while retaining the higher penetration levels of a typical 147 grain JHP.

"Regular" SXT isn't quite the same thing as today's Ranger ammo, since I believe that Winchester has already moved onto the 3rd generation bullets for their latest offerings.  It's still a decent hollowpoint load, though.  

"Ranger" SXT should be using the 2nd or 3rd generation bullets, and offer a bit better performance overall.  I wouldn't feel undergunned if I were carrying the "Regular" SXT's though.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 12, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> Ranger 147 grain bonded JHP is excellent stuff.  It was designed to expand reliably at subsonic velocities, even out of shorter barrels, while retaining the higher penetration levels of a typical 147 grain JHP.


My Kel Tecs hated the stuff so I couldn't use it.  I gave it to my brother.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 13, 2012)

lklawson said:


> My Kel Tecs hated the stuff so I couldn't use it.  I gave it to my brother.



Your brother owes you a lot of thanks!

You're right about Kel Tec's not liking it...  For some reason, they seem to have more problems with the subsonic 147 grainers than other loads.  Some Kel Tec's feed them just fine, others won't, and some of them will feed them fine after some fluff 'n buff.  The reverse taper of the Winchester bullet is supposed to promote better feeding.  

Still, I'd rather have a load that feeds 100% fine in my gun, with no modifications.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 13, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> Your brother owes you a lot of thanks!
> 
> You're right about Kel Tec's not liking it...  For some reason, they seem to have more problems with the subsonic 147 grainers than other loads.  Some Kel Tec's feed them just fine, others won't, and some of them will feed them fine after some fluff 'n buff.  The reverse taper of the Winchester bullet is supposed to promote better feeding.
> 
> Still, I'd rather have a load that feeds 100% fine in my gun, with no modifications.


Yeah.  There's a lot of discussion over why KT's hate 147 gr. stuff,  but, when it gets right down to it, I'm with you that I'd rather just  have a round that feeds reliably.

In the end, I went with Hornady Critical Defense 115gr. in my P11 and Cor-Bon Pow'rBall 115gr. in my PF9.  Both feed reliably in those firearms.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

